# Enable Network Optimizations Option



## Visionari (Jun 24, 2020)

Hello,

I am not quite sure what the "Enable Network Optimizations" option under "Advanced -> Network" does in terms of quality. I have a very advanced network at home and can utilize full bandwidth without optimizations, but I want to make sure I am not leaving any quality on the table in my streams. I want to squeeze every ounce of quality out of my stream within the bandwidth limitations of the streaming platforms.

Is this an option I should leave unchecked?

I am used to seeing Use New Networking code and Low Latency as the options, they have since changed in the recent updates.







Thank you.


----------



## SumpoPumpo (Jul 3, 2020)

I was searching for a post and I'd like to know too, there is my bandwidth


----------



## R1CH (Jul 3, 2020)

It doesn't do anything in terms of quality, it just switches to an alternative API for sending packets. This API enables the "Enable TCP Pacing" option which tries to spread big data spikes from keyframes over time to avoid saturating low upload.


----------



## Tangential (Jul 13, 2020)

I was experimenting with this last week and I could not do an FB stream (on a Win10 box with 12Mbps upstream) with this enabled. It would start briefly but then immediately switch to 'reconnecting' in stats. Once I disabled this option the stream started fine.


----------



## migzonbass (Sep 18, 2020)

Tangential said:


> I was experimenting with this last week and I could not do an FB stream (on a Win10 box with 12Mbps upstream) with this enabled. It would start briefly but then immediately switch to 'reconnecting' in stats. Once I disabled this option the stream started fine.



So do you enable anything of the three options on Advanced > Network?

I am having the same problems on FB stream, I get random disconnections and reconnecting despite having a wired connection and stable internet


----------



## Tangential (Sep 18, 2020)

migzonbass said:


> So do you enable anything of the three options on Advanced > Network?
> 
> I am having the same problems on FB stream, I get random disconnections and reconnecting despite having a wired connection and stable internet


I don't have any of them enabled.


----------

